# lack of distance with irons



## merlin18 (May 28, 2009)

I am currently playing off a 17 handicap and on the brink of reaching 16 handicap but am constantly hit with the problem of lack of distance with my irons for example in 1 round i had around 3-4 shots between 50-60 yards and decided to use my sand wedge and all of them ended up short which i find ridiculous and when i'm faced with a 150 yard shot i have to hit a 6 iron!!!! however when it comes to my driver i can bomb it around 270-280 yards which i'm pretty sure most people would be happy with so how come i can hit a good distance with my driver but with my irons i cant hit good distances with my irons


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2009)

Merlin, if your hitting a 6 iron 150, why is that wrong?
When you hit your driver, your aiming at a target 30-40 yds wide. When your hitting a 6 iron, your aiming at a target 4 inches wide.
You simply hit the driver harder. If you hit your 6 iron straight, why change it?
Keep hitting thosemfairways and greens and get a putting lesson.
Fwiw, I hit a 6 iron 150yds


----------



## Adrena1in (May 28, 2009)

I agree, nothing wrong with those distances, and I think you're probably like a lot of people, (I'm similar), in that you pay more attention to hitting a good, solid shot with an iron, but try to bomb it with the driver.

I tend to pick a 7I to hit 150 yards, (if it's flat and the ground's soft and there's no wind!), and my SW for anything up to about 80 yards perhaps.  My SW is about 56 degrees I think...what's yours?

Also, what's your ball flight like with your irons?  High with a fade?  Because that sort of flight is always going to give you less distance.


----------



## merlin18 (May 28, 2009)

Well my sand wedge is a 56 degree as well and currently i have 2 different ball flights the most common is a near enough straight shot with a bit of fade whilst the other is a blocked right to the right.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2009)

Just hit it harder man. But be prepared to miss hit a few. Fearless golf, that is the key to hitting long.


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with hitting a driver miles but only hitting a 6 iron 150, that's probably down to your swing characteristics.

As for the short wedges question......I can only say check your address (hands in front of the ball, middle of stance etc.) and practice till you can confidently smack the short clubs with the same acceleration through the ball.

I hit 3 full wedges yesterday. SW 85 yards, PW about 108 and an uphill lie GW about 90.
I hit them hard and don't mess around sliding the club under the ball....I strike down and let the loft do the work.


----------

